# دفعـــــــــــــــه مجوهـــــــرات لازوردي للعيد2011



## مسوقة26 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


ماشــــــــــــــــــــــــاءالله تبارك الرحمن


الدفعة التاسعه عشره
دفعـــــــــــــــه مجوهـــــــرات لازوردي للعيد2011
للطلب الجاد التواصل مع (أم يارا) 0556579454 للنساء فقط
والرجال رسائل فقط
وهذا رابط أم يارا الشخصي
http://www.aswaqcity.com/member.php?u=70046

مفــــــــــــــــــاجأه لفترة محدووده

لكل مشتري او مشتريه بقيمه 1000 ريال وفوق

اسوارة vipفخمه مطليه بالذهب ومرصعه باحجار الشوارفسكي الفخمه من لازوردي بقيمه 100 ريال لكل طلبيه اربع اطقم وفوق مجــــــــــــــــــــــانا












الحمد لله والشكر لله بعد نجاح الدفعه الثامنه عشرة دفعه العيد من تشكيله اطقم تقليد الذهب من لازوردي نجاح باهر حتى برا جدهوخارج المملكه والخليج العربي
وهذه المجموعه السابعه عشرة من اطقم مس لازوردي مع اليسا


حبيت اقدم لزبايني الاعزاء مجموعه جديده من كتالوج لازوردي 2011 مثل الذهب الاصلي بنفس اللمعه والبريق ونفس الاطقم الموجوده بمحلات الذهب باسعار خياليه بالاضافه للاطقم الاكثر طلبا من المجموعات السابقه



ماراح اطول عليكم يالغاليين جبت لكم تشكيله رووووووعه من الاطقم المطليه بالذهب والروديوم

ما يتغير لونها ابدا طالما ما عرضتيها لرطوبه او رش العطر

نفس الذهب طبق الاصل تستاهليها بأحلى سعر وبنص اسعار المولات

فأنا لا يوجد لدي محل ولا رواتب موظفين ليش اغلي عالناس؟

سارعي واحجزي طلبك لان الكميه محدوده جدا





وانت يا ادم اذا حاب تهدي احلى هديه قيمه وفخامه وبسعر ولا احلى وبسعر مناسب عندي اجمل هديه ممكن تفرح بها اي امرأه على وجه الارض وبسعر ولا بخيالك وما تلاقيه بالسوق ابد الا بأسعار غاليه جدا والكل يعرف تقليد الذهب لازوردي كيف اسعاره بالسوق .....



حاب تهدي امك الغاليه .....اختك .......زوجتك......خطيبتك......... بنتك 
يستاهلووووو


عندي اجمل الاطقم واخترت لكم ارقى العلب واكياسها نوفر عليك عناء الاختيار والتغليف


اجمل هديه ممكن تقدمها وتملك قلب اي امرأه واسألونا نحنا







اطقم مس لازوردي 








(تم تزويد موديلات الاطقم بالارقام لتسهيل عمليه الطلب فوق كل موديل طقم رقمه وتحته سعره بالتوفيق) 
__________________
سؤال يتردد كثيرا من الزبونات الي يشترو مني لأول مرة ....هل يتغير لونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جميع الاطقم مطليه بالذهب الفرنسي ومايتغير لونها مالم يرش عطر عليه بشكل مباشر مع المحافظه عليه انا صار الي استخدام اكثر من سنه وماشاء الله لسا حلو وبلمعته والكل يفتكره علي ذهب والله العظيم يهبل هااااي كوالتي 
*بامكانك تقديمه هديه حلوه لأي شخص عزيز عليك عروس امك اختك صديقتك*





*الصور من تصويري الشخصي وضالمته كثييييييييير وكل اللي اخذو من عندي يعرفو ان الأطقم مضلومه بالتصوير تعرفو تصوير جوال بس انا احب زبوناتي ياخذو على بينه*

لا اسامح ولا احلل اي تاجرة او عضوة تقتبس افكاري او صور من تصويري الخاص او مضمون مواضيعي بأي هدف كان دون الرجوع الي والاستئذان فهذه حقوق فكريه وتجاريه وجهد ذاتي خاص بي

(1)
لمشاهده مجوهرات لازوردي و اليسا بالاطقم زورو متجري الخاص
http://mtgry.com/TOoOTAOMYARA


جديـــــــــ لازوردي2011ـــــــــد
متوفر







روووووووعه طقم القلب الفخم من لازوردي ثقيل لامع جدا من كتالوج لازوردي2011 راقي للملكات والاميرات والعرايس وللناس الVIP والراقيات للمناسبات الراقيه ينفع على فستان راقي وسيمبل

مطلي بالذهب الاصفر وفصوص كرستال اصليه 100% لمعته خيال واحلى من الصورة مرصع بفصوص كرستاليه ناعمه والصورة ضالمته
بنصف السعر في محلات المجوهرات المعروفه

وهذه صورته بالكتالوج

السعر 250 ريال فقط

وهذي صورته بالكتالوج لازوردي 2011







(2)

جديـــــــــــــــــــــــد جدا 




طقم من كولكشن لازوردي 2011 فضي مميز بكرستال شوارفسكي راااااااااااااااااااااقي درجه اولى من ارقى انواع الكرستال

رووووووووعه رووووعه رووووعه ولمعته خياليه عالطبيعه لا يفووتكم يا محبات الذهب الابيض والكرستال 
وهذه صورته بالكتالوج





السعر 250 ريال فقط

(3)
جديـــــــــــــــ جـــــدا ــــــــــــــــد








طقم 
طقم لازوردي مطلي بالذهب الاصفر عيار 24 درجه اولى هااااااااااااي كوالتي لايتغير لونهابدا ولا لمعته تتغير

طقم روعه غايه بالجمال والروعه طقم قمه طقم ناعم ماحد يشوفه الا ويبصم انه ذهب اصلي
مرصع بالزركون اخو الالماس لمعه خياليه بسعر ولا احلى
من الاخر يا بنات شيييييك مرا رووووعه باللبس خيالي والسعر بنص سعر المولات

450 ريال






(4)



​






470 ريال 
طقم الورده الرقيقه من لازوردي جديـــــــــــــــــد جدا ذهبي مرصع بالزركون الفاخر شديد اللمعان الناعم روووعه رومنسي مرا حلو باللبس
كوني ملكه الفخامه
يجنن يا بنات عالطبيعه


(5)
متوفـــــــ جديـــــــد ــــــــــــــــر














طقم VIP القلب الرومانسي للرومنسيات مطلي بالذهب الابيض
وطبقه عازله لا يتغير لونه رووووعه بالبس وكشخه مرا ما يحتاج


مرصع بالزركون الناعم والفخم شديد اللمعان
روعه جدا لمعه والفخامه العصريه لسيدات المجتمع الانيقات والراقيات مميز وحصري وراقي والسعر خيال 
450 ريال فقط كوني ملكه السهره المميزه باحلى اطقم المجوهرات للناس المهمين وطبقات المجتمعات المخمليه والسعر خيااااال
400 ريال فقط






(6)
جديــــــــــــــــــ لازوردي 2011ـــــــــــــــد








لكثره الطلب عليه وفرناه بشكل جديد اكثر جمال وانوثه

طقم رائع وناعم للبنوتات الراقيات مطلي بالذهب الاصفر و ما يتغير لونه ابدا مرصع بالكرستال الاصلي المشع و بكرستالات الشوارفسكي الفاخرة لمعه الذهب الاصفر الاسطوريه بتصميم فريد وراقي للانيقات والذويقات والهاي كلاس
طقم جديد ماحد يشوفه الا ويبصم انه طقم ذهب اصلي والسعر رووووووووووووعه
للاميرات الحلوات فقط

200ريال فقط



(7)







500 ريال فقط

طقم راقي وفخم ومميزvip للرراقيااااااات فقط روووعه رووووعه نعومه وفخامه راقيه ومرتبه

طقم مطلي بالذهب الاصفر عيار24 والروديوم ما يتغير لونه ابدا ابد مضموووون ويجعلك اميره اميرات السهرة والكل راح يسألك عنو من جكاله على الطبيعه ولمعته قويه جدا نعومه مراااا للنعومات الراقيات فقط






(8)
جديـــــــ لازوردي 2011ـــــــــــد







طقم فضي جميييييييل جدا جدا مرصع بأحجار الزركون الاصليه الفاخرة نفس الزكونات ترصيع ذهب ابيض اصلي فاخر ناعم جدا للنعومات روعه باللبس لمحبات الاناقه فخم و تفصيلاته دقيقه ورائعه لمحبات الكشخه الراقيه رووووووعه بالمناسبات والافراح هديه فخمه وراقيه لمن تحبون


270 ريال

(9)

جديـــــــــــــــــــــد جدا لازرودي 2011










500 ريال 
طقم فخم من مجموعه لازوردي 2011مطلي بالذهب الابيض
مرصع بالزركونات فخمه رائع جدا جدا لكل من تعشق 
رونق المجوهرات الراقيه بالزركون للانيقات فقط
مرا ذوووووووووووووووووووووق ولكم الحكم يهبل بالبس ومضلوووم بالصورة ونفففس الذهب الابيض الراقي محد يشك فيه ابد الاصلي منه اقل شيئ بالمحلات سعره لايقل عن 50 الف ريال

كوني ملكه السهرة بارخص الاسعار

(10)

جديــــــــــــــ2011ــــد وحصري








270ريال



طقم راقي جدا من كولكشن لازوردي 2011 مطلي بالذهب الاصفر عيار 21 مرصع بالزركون الناعم

جديد جدا ومميز لعاشقات البساطه الفخمه ..
..طقم راقي ورائع بكل مافي كلمه رائع وراقي من معنى للبنوتات والنساء 
الاتي يعشقن التميز البسيط


للمميزات..جدا راااااااااااائع باللبس



(11)
جديــــــــ لازوردي 2011 ـــــــــــد








طقم فاخر جدا مطلي بالذهب الابيض والرويود مرصع بالكامل بالزركون الرائع للذويقات الراقيات من مجموعه مس لازوردي 2011 روعه مطلي بالذهب فااااااخر جدا ويجنن لكثره الطلب على الاطقم السهرات الفخمه والراقيه كوني ملكه الاناقه وفي اي سهرة تألقي مع لازوردي وفرته والسعر روعه يجنننننن باللبس موجود اصله بمحلات الذهب بسعر لايقل عن 60 الف ريال

السعر لدينا خيالي فقط فقط

500 ريال فقط فقط

(12)
جديــــــــــــــــــ2011ــــــــــــــــــــــــد








لكثره الطلب عليه وفرنااااااه



طقم مطلي لازوردي ناعم ومرصع بالكامل مع ادق تفصيلاته بالزركون الفخم

مطلي بالذهب الابيض لمعته خياله شديد اللمعان

روعه يجنننننن جدا وناعم جدا وعصري


تصميم فريد وراقي من لازوردي



السعر رائع

400 ريال فقط



(13)

جديــــــــــــــــــــد جدا








من اشهر واغلى واحلى اطقم اليسا ولازوردي جمالا...يعبر عن الفخامه الراقيه 
فعلا من تحظى به في ملكه الفخامه والجمال ....

طقم مطلي بالذهب الاصفر والروديوم مرصع بالكامل باحجار الزركون الفاخرة 
الثقيله مشغول ترصيع كامل لمعه اسطوريه لاحلى اميرة تمتلكه هنيئا مقدما لكل من ستصبح ملكه راقيه باقتنائه
تألقي بأجمل طقم من لازوردي بنص سعر اي مول

480 ريال فقط



(14)

جديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــد جدا
جديــــــــــــــــــد جدا




طقم مطلي بالذهب الاصفر عيار 21 قمه الروعه نفس شكل الذهب ولمعته ورونقه فقط الفارق السعر كوني ملكه السهرة باجمل اطقم لازوردي لهذه السنه لاااااايفوتكم جنااااان باللبس
مرصع بلكامل بالزركون
450 ريال فقط

صورته بالعلبه الفخمه المخمليه





.................................................. .....................
نأتي لاراء الزباين بأطقم مس لازوردي

رأي التاجرة الغنيه عن التعريف ام خلودي من جده اخدت اطقم بالجمله اجمل تاجرة بجده وعلى راسي تاجرات جده كلهم





رأي زبون راقي من جده اخد هديه طقم لزوجته ايضا ربي ييسر له ويخلي له اهله 




هذه شهاده التاجرة المعروفه قمه الذوق والاخلاق والرقي ام باسل من مكه اخدت 3 اطقم راقيه 





وهذه شهاده العضوة جده مون من منتدى اسواق سيتي اخذت 3 اطقم وطلبت مرا اخرى ربي يحفظها ولبس العافيه عليهاوهذا اكبر شرف لي التعامل معها








وهذا العضو اطيب الطيب تاجر العطور الفرنسيه المعروف من منتدى اسواق سيتي اخذ طقم هديه لأمه ربي يخليله هيا يارب ولبس العافيه على قلبها






وهذه شهاده العضوة الغاليه التاجرة الامورة اموووله انا كنت سعيده جدا بالتعامل معها وكان من حظها باليوم الوطني للمملكه ان تربح هديه اليوم الوطني اشترت طقمين والثالث هديه قدمتها لها بكل سرورمن اطقم لازوردي ربي يسعدها ويوفقها ولبس العافيه عليها وعلى خواتها















نأتي لرأي العضوة الراقيه جدا سبيس قيرز من منتدى الفراشه من الشرقيه وهذا كان رايها بالاطقم وبالتعامل معنا ربي يسعدها ويشرفنا انها كانت من زبوناتنا الكريمات لبس العافيه على قلبها






وهذه شهاده الاخت رجاااء من الرياض ربي يبارك لها ويرزقها من حيث لا تحتسب اخدت الطقم رقم 5 هديه لعروس غاليه عليها لبس العافيه عليها يارب رجاءكانت مثال الاخلاق بالتعامل








وهذا راي العضوة الراقيه هيبتـــــي ملكيــــــه من المدينه المنورة لبس العافيه عليها يارب ....






وهذا راي العضو المحترم مثيم880 طلب 3 اطقم راقيه واخد معهم هديه روعه سلسله زركون كوريه







وهذا رأي العضور رحال جده اخذ طقم هديه للاهل والحمد لله نال اعجابه بالطبيعه اكثر من الصورة العضو قه بالاخلاق ربي يحفظه ويحفظ كل شاب راقي مثله






وهذه شهاده العضو المحترم خالدكو من الرياض كان قمه بالاحترام واخد هديه لزوجته ربي يوفقهم ويسعدهم






وهذا راي العضو المحترم الحارث بن عباد من جده اخد 3 اطقم مع هديه ربي يباركله هو وزوجته














وهذا راي احد قريبات زبونتي الدائمه خطيبه صالح ربي يوفقها




وهذي رساله خاصه بالتاجرة الكبيرة ام خلودي من جده اخدت من عندي اطقم بالجمله ربي يسعدها ويبارك لها في بيعتهم حبيبتي الغاليه قمه بالذوق والاخلاق









هذه زبونه من المدينه اشترت طقم عبر متجري الخاص شهادتها وسام افتخر به






راي العضوة المعروفه ركن الساجر من مكه عضوة قمه طيبه واخلاق وتعامل ربي ينولها الي ببالها يارب بالتعامل معنا







وهذا العضو صعب المنال من مكه المكرمه زبون مميز بكل مافي كلمه مميز من معنى اشترى مني طقمين ذوق





لونا الشام من منتديا ت عالم حواء ....اشترت بالاول طقم ثم طلبت 3 اطقم اخرى ربي يباركلها الحبوبه






زبونه راقيه من عالم حواء






زبونه عن طريق متجري الخاص








هذا رأي العضو المحترم والراقي ابو جمانه من الجبيل الصناعه اخذ مجموعه اطقم رائعه ربي يباركله








هذه العضوة القمورة الكرة الارضيه من عالم حواء اشترت مجموعه من الاطقم ربي يبارك لها







هذا راي العضو المحترم عبد الحميد بالتعامل معنا شخص راقي لأبعد الحدود ربي يوفقه بتجارته








تحياتي لكم وارجو ان تكون مجموعتي الجديده اعجبتكم مع خالص وشكري والكميه محدوده من كل طقم واحد او اثنين الحقو قبل لا يخلص ماشالله الطلب على الازوردي معروووووف ما يهدي حياكم الله خواتي





كل طقم تحته سعره انسخي الصورة واطلبي الان الكميه محدوووووووووووووووووده اقسم بالله




البضاعه متوفره جميعها انشاالله ولكن الكميه محدوده جدا الرجاء الطلب من الجادات فقط سيصلك الطقم بكيس راقي وعلبه فخمه تحياتي




ارفعو موضوعى بدعوة حلوة منكم



الرجاء الجديه في الطلب 
ولا اسامح او احلل من تطلب وهي غير جاده
الاسعار ثابته منعا للاحراج






التوصيل بجده يده بيد والمندوب ياخد حق مشواره 30 ريال لاي مكان بجده




وشحن زاجل لاي مدينه بالسعوديه او الما اكسبريس والي تبغى طلبها يوصل اكييييد انشالله الما اكسبريس لكم الخيار وانا غير مسؤوله عن ضياع او فقدان الاطقم مع زاجل لكم حريه الاختيار


اضمني وصول اطقمك بسلام مع الما اكسبريس












شرفوني بمتجري الخاص 
http://mtgry.com/TOoOTAOMYARA

ارفعو الموضوع الله يرفع قدركم​



 
__________________

ام يــــــارا- اجمل مجوهرات لازوردي2011
للطلب الجاد التواصل مع (أم يارا) 0556579454 للنساء فقط
والرجال رسائل فقط
وهذا رابط أم يارا الشخصي
http://www.aswaqcity.com/member.php?u=70046​





__________________

مندوب ام يــــــــــــــــــــارا
جديـــــداطقم تقليد الذهب لازوردي درجه اولى +هدايا رائعه مجانيه>اجمل هديه لزوجتك وااو
ترقبوا كل جديد​


----------

